# Pizza on the Akorn



## Paymaster (Nov 6, 2016)

Got some Publix pizza dough and cooked a pizza on my Akorn today. Lots of meats, mushrooms and cheese!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 7, 2016)

Looks good!


----------



## Zagut (Nov 7, 2016)

There must be some mistake. 

My invitation to enjoy a piece of that wonderful looking pizza never arrived. 

I know. Next time.




What temperature do you get on the Acorn for that pie?

Cook Time?

And do you need the parchment paper or is it just for convenience? 

I use parchment paper for ease of getting the pie from the peel to the stone but pull the paper soon after it goes into the oven.


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 7, 2016)

Oh YUM!  Perfection, Paymaster.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 8, 2016)

Publix makes a great pizza dough.  I buy a few at a time frozen.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 13, 2016)

Thanks Y'all. I cooked the pizza at 600* for about 7 minutes and rotated it a couple times to make sure it was evenly cooked. I used parchment paper for the ease of getting the pie on and off the stone as well as protecting the stone from any escaping cheese. It is 450* paper but it does not flame no longer than it is in.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 13, 2016)

You've got to just cut this out, PM!  Looks soooo delicious!


----------



## Zagut (Nov 13, 2016)

Thanks Paymaster,

I've always believed a hot oven makes a great pizza.

Hot and quick seems to be what it takes.

I use parchment paper for the ease it makes getting the pie off the peel.

I pull the paper as soon as I think it can be .

Do you think it makes any difference not having the crust contact the stone?

I'll deal with any cheese on the stone after I've chowed down the pie.


----------



## erehweslefox (Nov 13, 2016)

Looks awesome. I'm making a pizza tonight myself, it looks though like our pizza stone is the one thing that didn't make the move, left it in the oven where it lives. 

Hope the new people enjoy it, so mine isn't gonna be done on a stone and grill like yours, but just in the oven.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 13, 2016)

Thanks again.. The crust was nice and browned on the bottom. The paper has no effect on the crust. Again, makes it easier for me, getting off and back on the peel and protects the stone.


----------



## erehweslefox (Nov 18, 2016)

Paymaster,

Seems you got the basic dough down, and good pizza. 

Three questions, 

1) had you done pizza before in an oven before you got the grill rig? 

2) What's the temp like in there? It looks like I could link you to some of my improvised brick oven recipes.

3) what are your thoughts on sourdough? If you are interested I'll send you a starter and some recipes. 

TBS


----------

